# 2022 specialized Stumpjumper evo comp alloy 29



## Simplewon (10 mo ago)

My bike came with specialized alum wheels. The rear hub says. 

Alloy, sealed cartridge bearings, 12x148mm thru-axle, 32h

Is there an inexpensive option for installing a micro spline free hub on this hub
or am I stuck replacing the entire hub? 
Hate the noise would love the HOPE hub but at this point just wanting a cheap 
upgrade. Thanks for any info


----------



## Smartattack (8 mo ago)

Those OEM hubs are made of cheddar alloy. Ask me how I know. I'd put my money into a nice hub/wheel.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Just get a new wheel. That's what I did and got the DT Swiss 350 hub. The OEM wheels are nothing special (haw haw) but I made them work from 2014 till 2019.


----------



## Simplewon (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Simplewon said:


> My bike came with specialized alum wheels. The rear hub says.
> 
> Alloy, sealed cartridge bearings, 12x148mm thru-axle, 32h
> 
> ...


The hubs are made by Formula, not high rent but they aren't terrible either. You might check with Specialized first just to check that there isn't an option to replace just the freehub body before moving on to a new wheel or wheelset.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Forgot to add that there was no option to service my hub. So a new hub meant might as well get a new wheel too.


----------

